# Requesting advice about non-union apprenticeship



## rakejogers (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey guys, my name is Jake and I was hoping to get some advice from some Electricians who have been in the field for a while.

I have been trying to start an apprenticeship for about a year and a half now, and I beleive I was misled by the local 343 last summer. I interviewed in the top 10%, bought the code book and tools and was ready to go but nothing happened. Since then I have decided that I want to go the non-union route and have applied at just about every shop in my area. It seems that they only want people with previous electrical experience (which kind of makes sense).

I recently left a manufacturing company to work for an overhead door company installing and fixing garage doors. So far I love this job. Well I received a call from the manufacturing company this week offering me a job as an industrial mechanic with on the job training. I’m not a fan of this company as I feel that many of their hard working, long term employees aren’t treated fairly, but if this position could somehow better my chances at getting into an apprenticeship then I would be willing to take the chance. 

I would prefer to stay with the overhead door company because I love the job and people, but would an industrial mechanic position look better on my resume vs working on commercial and residential garage doors?

Thank you guys in advance for your time and any advice given, I really appreciate it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.
It will help to know more about you.


----------

